#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Zo kan het ook

## meel

zo doen ze t in wenen
Oorzaak van 4 uur spanning-stress bij de audio-boys..!

----------


## 4uss

Dat zal lekker geroken hebben...

----------


## LJmalcolm

Toch niet helemaal de manier :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Kan je me uitleggen wat hier het 'probleem' of de shame mee is?
Bij een genset wordt dit normaal gezien binnenin de alternator op de aansluitingen gedaan.
Zo zie je het niet, maar het is net hetzelfde. Als het niet intern op de alternator gedaan wordt, wordt het extern gedaan, zoals hier.

----------


## @lex

> zo doen ze t in wenen
> Oorzaak van 4 uur spanning-stress bij de audio-boys..!



Zo doen ZE het?

Dit is de hall of shame, waar posts gaan over je eigen blunders...

Dan is wel de grootste blunder dat, zoals Dikke Foaf uitlegt, het geen vreemde situatie is (wat ik dan overigens weer niet wist; heeft het topic toch een doel gediend...)

@lex

----------


## Kipenhetei

Ik herken wel de truc...

3 x fase krachtstroom zonder nul. Gebruik de aarde als nul dan heb je ook 3x 220.

Geheel fout, maar het werk wel...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Is de enige blunder niet het feit dat het aarddraadje nogal dun is t.o.v. z'n broertjes?

Heb zoiets (zeker bij generatoren) wel vaker gezien, maar dan wel een stuk dikker)

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik herken wel de truc...
> 
> 3 x fase krachtstroom zonder nul. Gebruik de aarde als nul dan heb je ook 3x 220.
> 
> Geheel fout, maar het werk wel...



Dit is geen truc, als je geen nul hebt dan word het wel erg gevaarlijk om een nul te creeeren door middel van een aarde. Op het moment dat de belasting perfect verdeelt is over de fases zul je het nog niet gaan merken. Maar op het moment dat het scheef belast word zal de nul of aarde stroom groot worden en de spanningen daardoor verschuiven.
Het werkt dus niet! (En als het toevallig wel goed gaat heb je veel geluk)

Nee de truc is inderdaad om de nul aan aarde te leggen. Dat is inderdaad ook wat in een trafo station/verdeling gebeurd. lees reactie Dikke Foaf.

De reden dat deze verbinding op een houtje touwtje manier toegevoegd is zal waarschijnlijk wel komen door teveel storing op het net, tussen de nul en aarde.
Afhankelijk van de plek en situatie kan dit inderdaad een oplossing zijn, je moet echter verdomd goed weten waar je mee bezig bent anders heb je zo een erg gevaarlijke situatie gecreerd met (mogelijk) spanning op je aarde...

----------


## 4uss

Mij lijkt dat de Nul-kabel dan ook net zo veel stroom moet kunnen verwerken als dat de fasekabels dat doen? Mocht er slechts één fase belast worden en dan vooral voluit. Nu is het dikteverschil van de kabels wel heel erg groot, en mits het een wonderkabeltje is kan die aardedraad een flinke stroom dus niet goed aan. Je kunt al zien dat hij al aardig bruin is van het smelten, dus goed gaat het toch niet echt...

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Mij lijkt dat de Nul-kabel dan ook net zo veel stroom moet kunnen verwerken als dat de fasekabels dat doen?



Er vanuitgaande dat de 3 fases onderling 120° verschoven zitten én je belasting op de 3 fases exact gelijk is hoeft dit natuurlijk niet (je hebt dan helemaal geen stroom door je nul-geleider).

Een verschuiving van de belasting leidt wel tot stromen door je nulleider.

In het extreme geval dat 2 fases geen belasting trekken en de derde wel, loopt je volledige fase-stroom ook door je nulleider.

Dus, het hoort wel, maar hoeft niet ('t is afhankelijk van je belasting).

Bij een 3-fase motor in ster loopt er bijvoorbeeld 0 ampere door je nul (sterker nog, vaak heb je dan geen nul), maar de enige entertainment-industrie die daaronder valt zijn kermisattracties (waarbij de gelijke belasting teniet gedaan wordt door knipperende lampjes en "bonkende" speakors)

----------


## laserguy

> 3 x fase krachtstroom zonder nul. Gebruik de aarde als nul dan heb je ook 3x 220.



Ten eerste is hier op de foto WEL degelijk de NUL aanwezig!
Ten tweede mag je NOOIT de aarde als nul gebruiken om een zelf een nul te creëren (al werkt dit in theorie wel)! Als de elektriciteitsnetbeheerder dat ziet dan hang je.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Zolang de TS hier niet meer uitleg over geeft over wat we exact zien blijven we gissen:
- Is de klemmenstrook de bron? En de kabels de verbruiker? Of omgekeerd?
- Is de bron een genset zonder link tussen nul en aarde?

Ik dacht dat de link tussen nul en aarde even dik moest zijn, maar in wezen kan het weinig kwaad dat deze iets dunner is, er lopen toch geen hoge stromen door, tenzij in een foutsituatie, maar dan wordt de kring na ms tot s toch onderbroken door rccb's of ccb's.
Ik zie toch echt 5 aansluitingen, er is dus gewoon een nulleider aanwezig, truuken uithalen hoeft dus helemaal niet.
En @4uss, heb je wel eens een 'gebruikte' aardingsdraad gezien? Die zien er allemaal zo uit. Hiet is uit de foto absoluut niet op te maken of deze zwaar aan het smelten zou zijn.
Als er trouwens alleen stroom wordt afgenomen van 1 fase en de andere 2 onbelast, gaat diezelfde stroom gewoon door de nulleider (de blauwe), daar heeft het aardingsbrugje helemaal niks mee te maken, en die zou daar ook helemaal niet van smelten, er vloeit immers helemaal geen stroom door.
Hier bij de PBE komt er geen aarding binnen in de huizen vanaf de straat. Elk huis heeft zijn eigen aardingslus in de grond zitten, die in de meterkast aangesloten is op de nulleider die binnenkomt vanaf de straat. In wezen net hetzelfde als wat we op de foto zien...

Ik zie slechts 2 'probleempjes', het kabelbrugje is niet dik genoeg, maar is helemaal niet problematisch en de kleurcodering is ook wat vreemd, europees gebruiken we een andere, maar ook dat is helemaal niet problematisch als je de draairichting weet.

Bij mijn weten is de 230V gerefereerd aan de nulleider. Een aarding moet gerefereerd zijn aan de nulleider (in de normale netten die we meestal gebruiken). 
Als de aarding niet op hetzelfde potentiaal zit als de nulleider (stel het brugje op de foto was er niet) en er zich een fout voordoet in een toestel waardoor de behuizing onder spanning komt te staan, wordt deze spanning niet afgevoerd naar de aarde, de aardlek detecteerd helemaal geen verschil tussen fase en nulleider en springt dus niet.
Als onze aarding aan onze nulleider hangt (aan de bron liefst) dan wordt die spanning afgevoerd (er vloeit dus stroom) door de aarding en buiten de nulleider om. De aardlek kan nu een verschil detecteren tussen fase en nulleider (het retourpad is niet de nulleider maar de aarding). Het brugje op de foto is dus nodig om onze aardlek z'n werk te kunnen laten doen.
Als je een genset huurt staat dit meestal in de papieren of nulleider en aarding intern zijn verbonden of niet. Is dit niet het geval, moet je dit zelf doen.
Uiteraard zijn er verschillende stelsels (TN-c, TN-s, TT, TI, etc) die elk een andere aardingsstrategie gebruiken, dit verhaal is dus ook afhankelijk van het gebruikte aardingsstelsel.
In een ziekenhuis heeft men niet zo graag dat alles lekker uitvalt als er een aardfout optreedt, maar heeft men graag eerst een waarschuwing -> TI stelsel, enz...
Begrijp je dit verhaal niet, begin dan zeker zelf geen brugjes te leggen of te verwijderen!

Maargoed, het blijft allemaal giswerk.

----------


## laserguy

> Als de aarding niet op hetzelfde potentiaal zit als de nulleider (stel het brugje op de foto was er niet) en er zich een fout voordoet in een toestel waardoor de behuizing onder spanning komt te staan, wordt deze spanning niet afgevoerd naar de aarde, de aardlek detecteerd helemaal geen verschil tussen fase en nulleider en springt dus niet.



Dat is onzin. Stel dat het brugje er niet zit en je nul is niet helemaal proper (een nul kan toch enkele volts t.o.v. aarding zijn) dan schakelt je ALS juist wél uit én in beide gevallen (per ongeluk in toestel nul aan behuizing of fase aan behuizing).
Als je daar een brugje steekt en je aarding is niet helemaal zuiver dan kan het zijn dat wanneer er in een toestel per ongeluk sluiting ontstaat tussen aanraakbare behuizing en de nulgeleider je toch nog een schok kunt krijgen want de aarding staat op dezelfde potentiaal als de nul dan!

----------


## Gast1401081

In de NEN1010 heeet dit een PEN leiding. Mag alleen als de aarde van erg goede kwaliteit is ( eigen aardpin in de grond, met een erg lage weerstand) , en dat moet jaarlijks gekeurd worden enzo....

Het goeie nieuws is dat de trafo-huisjes allemaal zo'n ding hebben....  Technisch kan het dus, , maar het mag alleen als je de eigenaar van de PIN bent, en daar toestemming van je leverancier voor hebt, omdat je aardweerstand erg laag moet zijn. 

rekenvoorbeeldje; 
stel dat je aardweerstand 2 ohm is, en je foutstroom 25A, dan onstaat er bij een fout 50V aan je geaarde wasmachinebehuizing.. en laat dat nou net de grens zijn van onveilige situaties...

dqs dus de reden dat het verboden is, nienmand weet hoe laag de aardwerstand op de foto is, en er kan dus bij een defect in een apparaat een deftige foutsroom gaan lopen, gezien de dikte van de kabels. 

overigens moet de aardleiding altijd de helft van de nominale geleider zijn, met een minimum van 6mm2 beschermd, of 16mm2 vertind, of 25mm2 blank indien onbeschermd

----------


## jans

> In de NEN1010 heeet dit een PEN leiding. Mag alleen als de aarde van erg goede kwaliteit is ( eigen aardpin in de grond, met een erg lage weerstand) , en dat moet jaarlijks gekeurd worden enzo....
> 
> Het goeie nieuws is dat de trafo-huisjes allemaal zo'n ding hebben.... Technisch kan het dus, , maar het mag alleen als je de eigenaar van de PIN bent, en daar toestemming van je leverancier voor hebt, omdat je aardweerstand erg laag moet zijn. 
> 
> rekenvoorbeeldje; 
> stel dat je aardweerstand 2 ohm is, en je foutstroom 25A, dan onstaat er bij een fout 50V aan je geaarde wasmachinebehuizing.. en laat dat nou net de grens zijn van onveilige situaties...
> 
> dqs dus de reden dat het verboden is, nienmand weet hoe laag de aardwerstand op de foto is, en er kan dus bij een defect in een apparaat een deftige foutsroom gaan lopen, gezien de dikte van de kabels. 
> 
> overigens moet de aardleiding altijd de helft van de nominale geleider zijn, met een minimum van 6mm2 beschermd, of 16mm2 vertind, of 25mm2 blank indien onbeschermd



Als toevoeging
Ik weet niet hoe het in Oosterijk geregeld is, maar hier mag na scheiding van de PEN deze niet meer gecombineerd worden.

----------


## Rock On

Beetje off-topic....

De NEN1010 is iets heeeeel Nederlands. In ben nu toevallig in het buitenland, en liep me toevaliig te verbazen over een aantal verschillen met Nederland.

Bijvoorbeeld de al oude rubberkabel H05(07)RN; bij ons gewoon, in het buitenland uitgebannen. Bijna alle medekampeerders uit andere landen gebruiken vinyl. En dat zag ik hier (Slovenië) ook bij een aantal evenementen. En nu niet beginnen zeuren over het voormalig oostblok; de installateurs doen hier werk waar in NL een aantal een behoorlijke punt aan kunnen zuigen.

Ik had het zelf ook 8 jaar geleden in Zwitserland; er moets een aantal nieuwe 32A kabels komen, H07 was nergens te krijgen, dus maar gekozen voor de plastic variant "Arctic Grade" (die zo'n mooie wokkel wordt als je er te hard aan trekt).
Ook op televisie zie je in van die huizenbouwprogramma's op Discovery (je moet de vriendin ook happy houden met de AB af en toe  :Big Grin: ) altijd soepele vinylkabels door de pijpjes of gewoon de houten balken getrokken worden. XmvK en YmvK zie je niet.

Back on topic; zolang de TS geen info geeft over de locatie van genoemd touwtje blijft het gissen naar de werkelijke reden ervan.
En daar wij geen van allen thuis zijn in de Oostenrijkse regelementen zal ook dat zelfs niet alls ophelderen.
Misschien geeft de Oostenrijkse wetgever de regelementen wel gratis ter inzage op een website  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## eddy56

Het verschil tussen de diktes is te verklaren dat de aarde boven 25mm2 de helft mag zijn van de spanningsvoerende geleider. 

Verder zijn de fases aangesloten met kabel, dus dikkere afscherming en is de aarde montagesnoer. 
Het lijken mij 50mm2 kabels en 25mm2 PEN brug, dus niks mis mee (fik me niet af als het 70 mm2 is) :Big Grin: 





> zo doen ze t in wenen
> Oorzaak van 4 uur spanning-stress bij de audio-boys..!



Ben ik wel benieuwd wat de stress dan was? brom? 
Er lijkt me wel spanning geweest te zijn, je bent niet 4 uur naar een aardfout aan het zoeken. :Cool:

----------


## btvmaarten

> Ten eerste is hier op de foto WEL degelijk de NUL aanwezig!
> Ten tweede mag je NOOIT de aarde als nul gebruiken om een zelf een nul te creëren (al werkt dit in theorie wel)! Als de elektriciteitsnetbeheerder dat ziet dan hang je.



Weet men hoe de stroom word aangesloten in duitsland?? heb je daar 3 fases 1 aarde en een nul of gebruikt men daar 3 fases en 1 nul/aarde om stroom te creeeren?? 

in de kermis wereld heb ik vaak gezien dat men de aarde als nul gebruikt omdat er geen nul aanwezig is. ook zijn er verschillende steden in duitsland die alleen maar dit soort aansluitingen hebben. hoe is de scheiding nul / aarde geregeld in NL, heb je inderdaad een gescheide 0 en aarde of word dit gedaan omdit men dit veiliger acht? Word dit opgesplitst door de netleverancier of komen eruit een centrale inderdaad 3 fases een nul en een aarde??

gr maarten

----------


## frederic

> Dit is geen truc, als je geen nul hebt dan word het wel erg gevaarlijk om een nul te creeeren door middel van een aarde. Op het moment dat de belasting perfect verdeelt is over de fases zul je het nog niet gaan merken. Maar op het moment dat het scheef belast word zal de nul of aarde stroom groot worden en de spanningen daardoor verschuiven.
> Het werkt dus niet! (En als het toevallig wel goed gaat heb je veel geluk)
> 
> Nee de truc is inderdaad om de nul aan aarde te leggen. Dat is inderdaad ook wat in een trafo station/verdeling gebeurd. lees reactie Dikke Foaf.
> 
> De reden dat deze verbinding op een houtje touwtje manier toegevoegd is zal waarschijnlijk wel komen door teveel storing op het net, tussen de nul en aarde.
> Afhankelijk van de plek en situatie kan dit inderdaad een oplossing zijn, je moet echter verdomd goed weten waar je mee bezig bent anders heb je zo een erg gevaarlijke situatie gecreerd met (mogelijk) spanning op je aarde...



De techniekers zie stalen buizen voor stellingen, lichtbruggen en lichten moeten monteren zullen zeer blij zijn met dergelijke methode.  :Confused: 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## DJ Antoon

> De techniekers zie stalen buizen voor stellingen, lichtbruggen en lichten moeten monteren zullen zeer blij zijn met dergelijke methode.



Ook degene die dit gemaakt heeft zal hier niet blij mee zijn geweest. Als dit na 4 uur zoeken de oplossing is betekent het dat de huisinstallatie niet ok is.

Ach ik heb het wel gekker mee gemaakt, PA op de huis aansluiting want dat paste wat vermogen betreft, licht op een aggregaat wat een eigen aarde (pin van 1 meter lang ahum) had.
Ik wilde daar niet het podium op om een microfoon (huis aarde)en gelijktijdig een stuk truss (aggregaat aarde via apparaten) vast te pakken. Waardoor ik zelf de enige? verbinding werd tussen beide aardes

Nadat er een dikke aardkabel tussen huisaarde en het aggregaat was aangelegd ben ik pas verder gegaan.

----------


## Martincrul

Heej leuke foto, dit zit ook bij het schade rapport dat opgemaakt is naar aanleiding van deze foto.

In het stadion in wenen waar deze kast stond lagen twee powerlock runs richting stage. Onder de stage stonden twee verdelers, een ervan zie je hier opengeschroefd staan.

In eerste instantie stond er op beide kasten spanning, dus stroomverdeler van het LED scherm er op aangesloten en nogmaals gemeten op deze eigen stroomverdeler. Alles was goed en het scherm aangezet, eerst intensiteit op lage stand, daarna groep voor groep inschakelen. LED modules trekken iets meer vermogen bij het opstarten. 

Na een half uur draaien ben ik gaan lunchen na de lunch was het geluidsbedrijf in de weer met een electricien(daar gaf ie zich voor uit) van het huis iedere keer als ze iets inschakelden viel de spanning van beide powerlock runs uit. De beste man vertelde ons dat wij te veel vermogen trokken. En dat hij de aardlek opgevoerd had van 30mA naar 1A en dat de aardleks er beide nog uit gingen. Vervolgens had hij de aardlek nog eens opgevoerd naar 3A...10A en tenslotte tot 30A echter was bij zijn tweede poging 3A mijn stroomverdeler al erg oververhit geraakt omdat hij na uitval terug aangezet was zonder eerst de groepen uit te zetten. Toen ik hem vroeg te wachten met inschakelen zodat ik mijn apparatuur uit kon schakelen deed hij dit niet want toen ik bij de PDU aankwam stond deze te knetteren en te pruttelen.

Na deze grap van een paar ruggen aan schade en transport vanuit nederland van een nieuwe pdu bleek dat de aarde lijnen van de beide powerlock runs waren omgedraaid, dit loste de helft van het probleem op want bij het geluids bedrijf vloog de aardlek er nog steeds uit zelfs bij 30A ????? wat raar dat wij toen niet meer onder de stalen buhne wilden komen. Uiteindelijk hebben we de beste man kunnen overtuigen dat hij in zijn eigen kasten moest kijken en was het resultaat dus de foto die jllie hier allemaal zien. Beetje jammer van al onze tijd die dag maar goed show is doorgegaan zonder meer schade.

----------


## qvt

> Heej leuke foto, dit zit ook bij het schade rapport dat opgemaakt is naar aanleiding van deze foto.
> 
> In het stadion in wenen waar deze kast stond lagen twee powerlock runs richting stage. Onder de stage stonden twee verdelers, een ervan zie je hier opengeschroefd staan.
> 
> In eerste instantie stond er op beide kasten spanning, dus stroomverdeler van het LED scherm er op aangesloten en nogmaals gemeten op deze eigen stroomverdeler. Alles was goed en het scherm aangezet, eerst intensiteit op lage stand, daarna groep voor groep inschakelen. LED modules trekken iets meer vermogen bij het opstarten. 
> 
> Na een half uur draaien ben ik gaan lunchen na de lunch was het geluidsbedrijf in de weer met een electricien(daar gaf ie zich voor uit) van het huis iedere keer als ze iets inschakelden viel de spanning van beide powerlock runs uit. De beste man vertelde ons dat wij te veel vermogen trokken. En dat hij de aardlek opgevoerd had van 30mA naar 1A en dat de aardleks er beide nog uit gingen. Vervolgens had hij de aardlek nog eens opgevoerd naar 3A...10A en tenslotte tot 30A echter was bij zijn tweede poging 3A mijn stroomverdeler al erg oververhit geraakt omdat hij na uitval terug aangezet was zonder eerst de groepen uit te zetten. Toen ik hem vroeg te wachten met inschakelen zodat ik mijn apparatuur uit kon schakelen deed hij dit niet want toen ik bij de PDU aankwam stond deze te knetteren en te pruttelen.
> 
> Na deze grap van een paar ruggen aan schade en transport vanuit nederland van een nieuwe pdu bleek dat de aarde lijnen van de beide powerlock runs waren omgedraaid, dit loste de helft van het probleem op want bij het geluids bedrijf vloog de aardlek er nog steeds uit zelfs bij 30A ????? wat raar dat wij toen niet meer onder de stalen buhne wilden komen. Uiteindelijk hebben we de beste man kunnen overtuigen dat hij in zijn eigen kasten moest kijken en was het resultaat dus de foto die jllie hier allemaal zien. Beetje jammer van al onze tijd die dag maar goed show is doorgegaan zonder meer schade.



Lijkt me niet fijn om me in zo'n situatie te bevinden :Mad:  maar hoe kwam het dat je PDU overhit raakte/knetterde/pruttelde?  :Confused:

----------


## Martincrul

> Lijkt me niet fijn om me in zo'n situatie te bevinden maar hoe kwam het dat je PDU overhit raakte/knetterde/pruttelde?



Was een PDU zonder eigen aardlek schakelaar, dus bij normale werking zou hij achter de aardlek van het huis moeten hangen op de 63A die wij aanvragen.

Echter als die aardlek opgeschroeft word naar uiteindelijk 30A ipv 30mA dan gaat dat niet helemaal goed als er ergens een slecht contact zit. 
De electro prutser lokaal zet gewoon de schakelaar om zonder dat de apparatuur uit staat, kortom al mijn LED schermpjes willen graag in een keer prik hebben. En bij opstarten ook graag veel, als je dan zoals bij LED flinke lekspanning hebt en de aardlek staat ergens tussen 3A en 30A ipv 30mA dan gaat dat prima. Maar bij een echte aardlek door een iet wat verkoold contact je gaat dat lekker knetteren tot de 3A aardlek bereikt is.

Was beetje jammer, nieuwe PDU uit nederland was er de dag erna om 9 uur 's ochtends en die had toch maar een eigen aardlek, we moesten namelijk nog 5 shows na deze door heel europa  :Smile:

----------


## mhsounds

Een vraagje, in zo'n geval sta jij dan gewoon bij onze elektro prutser met de vraag of hij een grote portomonee heeft?
Of valt zo'n geval onder de verzekering van het bedrijf?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Een vraagje, in zo'n geval sta jij dan gewoon bij onze elektro prutser met de vraag of hij een grote portomonee heeft?
> Of valt zo'n geval onder de verzekering van het bedrijf?



Dat wordt allemaal geregeld op een ander moment op een andere plek door andere mensen en heeft niets hiermee te maken.. Dit gaat over stadion-klussen..!

----------


## basbakel

Hallo allemaal.

Zo mijn allereerste bericht hier op het forum.
Ik volg dit forum al een hele tijd, en deze foto past hier precies.



Dit was 2 weken geleden op een Promsconsert waar ze de zaalbelichting hadden gemaakt met een 50-tal kerstverlichtingsnoeren.  :Confused: 

Ik was hier op deze klus voor de monitormix en om het licht mee te bouwen.
De eigenaren van de loods daar vroegen op het gegeven moment aan ons of dit zo altijd gebeurt, wij antwoorden daar Nee op.
2 minuten later kwam die eigenaar met een ladder en een gereedschapskist en knipte alle kabels door, dat was wel een meesterlijk moment. :Wink: 

Dag erop had organisatie overal nieuwe stekkers aangezet, geaarde kabels gebruikt (moest volgens mij van de brandweer) en toen was het goed.  :EEK!: levensgevaarlijk...

Groetjes Bas

----------


## laserguy

Geaarde stekkers voor een kerstsnoer dat nooit geaard is wanneer je het koopt (hoeft niet / mag niet wegens dubbel geïsoleerd?)? WTF :Confused: 
Dit is blind regels gaan toepassen zonder nadenken waardoor je net een absurde situatie creëert.

----------


## T_Sound

De reden waarom dit gevaarlijk kan zijn is alleen om het volgende.

Normale kerst-lichtsnoeren, die zijn niet gemaakt om van deze lange afstanden te overbruggen zonder nog ergens in het midden vast gemaakt te worden. De licht-snoer zal dus, wanneer er in eens een grote kracht op komt te staan (door een een of andere reden), breken en dan valt er dus een doorgeknapt snoertje naar beneden waar 220v opzit en die raakt iets metaals aan en je hebt er dan dus spanning op staan. Als er vonken vanaf gaan komen heb je zelfs nog kans op brand.

De aarding heeft er, zoals Laserguy ook al zegt, niets mee te maken.

Het gebruikte materiaal is er gewoon niet geschikt voor.

----------


## Roelande

gevonden op internet  :Smile:

----------


## T_Sound

Haha, waar lego al niet goed voor is, wel handig, ik heb ergens op zolder nog een kist vol met die poppetjes, kunnen van pas komen, als ik niet genoeg plugjes heb;-) haha

Al vraag ik me dan af hoe hij de ring wil koppelen, de pin lukt nog wel.

----------


## BJD

> Al vraag ik me dan af hoe hij de ring wil koppelen, de pin lukt nog wel.



 Ring hoeft niet perse gekoppeld te worden. Dit is door het verloopje van het andere plug al gedaan. Wel vang je meer storing op door het niet koppelen van de ring.

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> Wel vang je meer storing op door het niet koppelen van de ring.



Denk dat ook dat zelfs wel meevalt, omdat de afscherming van de kabel nog steeds aan beide zijden aan massa hangt. Alleen op die 2 centimeter zou iets kunnen instralen, maar dat is te verwaarlozen.

Geniale oplossing trouwens!

Groet, Rob.

----------

